# Ordinance



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I went downstairs to the ammo locker and brought up some ordinance.










Its party time.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Shawn is now going APESH!T!


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I went downstairs to the ammo locker and brought up some ordinance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was nice knowing you, Al


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

you do remember I'm moving soon and you don't have my new addy.....right?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*note to self. don't piss off the Legend


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Holy shiite! I can't believe all of those cigars. Those look good. I wish the US would lift this stupid embargo on Cuba.


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Holy :BS. Excuse me I need to wipe off my computer screen...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You got alot of smokin ta do Shawn :r:r

what Cohiba tubos are they?


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

Its going to be a loud boom.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

shvictor said:


> Holy :BS. Excuse me I need to wipe off my computer screen...


click refresh :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't you have fish to catch?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like expensive fish bait!!!





Shawn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

BigVito said:


> *note to self. don't piss off the Legend


*Note to self...Piss off the Legend!!! OMG

:dr :dr :dr :dr :dr

It was nice knowing ya Al...it's gonna hurt sooooo good!!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> You got alot of smokin ta do Shawn :r:r
> *
> what Cohiba tubos are they?*


Patience and you will find out


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Easy there killer. Just calm down. 

There's no sonse in getting the gorillas all riled up. You think?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> I went downstairs to the ammo locker and brought up some ordinance.


Note to self, get a downstairs. :r

This ones going to be fun to watch. :tu


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Patience and you will find out


opus,cohiba,padron o my!

now to figure out how to annoy the fox


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!!!!!!!!! There are even regional releases in that ordinance!!

Someone (somepeople) better just (Eddie Murphy quote) "Just lay down now, 'cause youre dead!!"


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I'm supposed to contribute something more useful than...



Holy Shit.





but it's difficult.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Darrell said:


> :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


someone is going to get plowed in a good way :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I see an nc or two in there.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

A) That's why I don't Puhck with Legends.

B) Can I recommend AL. Those freakin Al icons are irritating, take them out!


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*somebody's getting a beating:chk

somebody's getting a beating:chk

somebody's getting a beating:chk

na na na na naaa na 

You guys are so dead!:tu

STS:ss:ss:ss*


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

SilverFox said:


> I went downstairs to the ammo locker and brought up some ordinance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope all of these go to Al :r


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Holly :BS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

n3uka said:


> Note to self, get a downstairs. :r
> 
> This ones going to be fun to watch. :tu


I will be moving my cigars downstairs to see if they transform into those!!! :tu


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I will be moving my cigars downstairs to see if they transform into those!!! :tu


I took no chances, I buried my vino under my house. If downstairs is that good, under the house must be amazing. :ss


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 13, 2007)

My GOD Silver Fox that pic is just messed up. Have fun on your psychopathic bombing run.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> I will be moving my cigars downstairs to see if they transform into those!!! :tu


My cigars are downstairs ... no dice.


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Don't you have fish to catch?


:tpd: 
Take a breath and relax a little. Then you can deal with your panties being in a twist.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

CBI_2 said:


> :tpd:
> Take a breath and relax a little. Then you can deal with your panties being in a twist.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> My cigars are downstairs ... no dice.


hahhahahahaah Now thats funny. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> You got alot of smokin ta do Shawn :r:r
> 
> what Cohiba tubos are they?


It looks like Sig VI.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

looks like its going to be a good hit


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Patience and you will find out



































SilverFox said:


> Its party time.


As smart as he is you would think he would know better than to keep those smokes out to the open air.

Looks like the Fox needs a humidor. WHO'S WITH ME?!!!!!!!!!!! 

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> As smart as he is you would think he would know better than to keep those smokes out to the open air.
> 
> Looks like the Fox needs a humidor. WHO'S WITH ME?!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


instead of nicks EMPTY humi, we have someone who needs a HUMI yay!!!


----------



## SSatVT (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't know what a lot of those are, but it still got a big holy :BS and :dr:dr out of me.

Someone (people) are going to be in a lot of pain (pleasure).:mn


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

crap.......


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> As smart as he is you would think he would know better than to keep those smokes out to the open air.
> 
> Looks like the Fox needs a humidor. WHO'S WITH ME?!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


And those are just his yard gars....


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> My cigars are downstairs ... no dice.


I got a glance at your collection Vin - if mine transforms to yours I'll be happy!!


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I just like spat out my water at my screen...damn you crazy!!!


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy :BS!!!!!! LOL not sure I have seen that many smoke at once, I think they call that a NUKE(or a fire hazard)! 

I am ending the night on this one things at CS are falling apart(in a good way).


Molar


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rck70 said:


> crap.......


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> As smart as he is you would think he would know better than to keep those smokes out to the open air.
> 
> Looks like the Fox needs a humidor. WHO'S WITH ME?!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


Needs a humi does he!! hummmm


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Now just settle your arse down and go put those back in your humi....

Let's not do anything we're going to regret. :ss

Last I checked, you should be spending your time chasing some pike, EHHH?

:tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

steelheaderdu said:


> Now just settle your arse down and *go put those back in your humi*....
> 
> Let's not do anything we're going to regret. :ss
> 
> ...


.

Too Late


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

steelheaderdu said:


> Now just settle your arse down and go put those back in your humi....
> 
> Let's not do anything we're going to regret. :ss
> 
> ...


Almost time to start musky huntin' isn't it?


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> I went downstairs to the ammo locker and brought up some ordinance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Crap!!!


----------



## tobii3 (Jun 30, 2006)

HOLY HELL!!!

RUN!!!!!


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

That one picture trumps my whole collection. You're living right dude.


----------



## flmcgough (Aug 8, 2008)

Sweet Jesus! What I wouldn't do for just a couple of those smokes...


----------

